# What is "Green Haunting?"



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I was searing the net, and came accross the trem "Green Haunting." I was just wondering, if any one here knows what that is.

Thanks

Dustyn:jol:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Maybe Al Gore is getting into the Halloween spirit?

Or Running your electric props on Solar Power?

Or only constructing props from Granola & other biodegradable substances.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting...we were just talking about this same kind of issue with Christmas decorations.
I might have to look into this?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Must refer to using green blood instead of red.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ghosts who are sea sick?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like it means rookie ....green as in "greenhorn"


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

First Timers?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

newbie or organic materials only...
??


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I did a comprehensive search and found nothing on it. I think it may be a made-up term by someone making a comment. Do you have a direct link?


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I don't have a direct link. I got it in an e-mail form Hysteria City Trailer Haunts. They said that is was going to be in an upcoming 5 DVD set on trailer haunts.

:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well now...maybe I may need to move this forward??

I do like the idea.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Slim thats it they use green slim


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well now...maybe I may need to move this forward??
> 
> I do like the idea.


Move what forward? What idea do you like....I'm sooooo confuuuused!:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

and that's different from usual in what way, doc? LOL


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Green as in Money?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Green as in goo


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Haunters trying to make props after eating at one of Trish's make and takes??
heehee


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Haunters trying to make props after eating at one of Trish's make and takes??
> heehee


It's gonna be a lonely nite tonight!


----------

